# Domain-Branding



## JFF (Feb 27, 2021)

To get a little further for "possible" branding (as in nothing is fixed, raw suggestions, the topic has been haunting us for a while), attached are different three approaches that are seen as hopeful.

Kurenai.com - Popular crimson color, on which you can build a brand around. Fits into Naruto as well.

FanVerse.org - More broadly, fanverse vs converse, own term for fandom taking.

Added,
animemanga.org - The term for anime/manga.

At the end of the day, there is no perfect name (and most is taken). Otherwise, please do not insert alternatives here; especially unchecked domains that are already taken (one of the bigger problems with the search). Of course, if anyone has a suggestion for a name, feel free to share it with the staff. Looking for shorter, easy to remember, more unique names (not XYZ forum).

And its just a vote. If you have questions, feel free to write private message.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 27, 2021)

fanverse sounds as if it is some kind of battledome website/forum. also no indication that it has something to do with anime/manga

kurenai . well...

is there any other alternatives lol?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JFF (Feb 27, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> fanverse sounds as if it is some kind of battledome website/forum. also no indication that it has something to do with anime/manga
> 
> kurenai . well...
> 
> is there any other alternatives lol?


Since this a geniune question; to add. FanVerse is all around fan culture (the goal). That includes anime/manga in first place too. This is just the first round. But I added another domain in regards to this comment.

Some direction needed here. I personally think fanverse is the perfect choice. Short, own term, catchy, easy ... Fans go to FanVerse to discuss.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 27, 2021)

Make a thread requesting good rebranding suggestions from the community first, _and then _make a poll. You can't be trusted to make decisions for yourself smh

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JFF (Feb 27, 2021)

Stringer said:


> Make a thread requesting good rebranding suggestions from the community first, _and then _make a poll. You can't be trusted to make decisions for yourself smh


To this answer additional: We did this. 50% of the suggested domains were already taken (for example). The approach was not the so good.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 27, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> To this answer additional: We did this. 50% of the suggested domains were already taken (for example). The approach was not the so good.


What about the ~50% that weren't already taken, is there a list still available somewhere?


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Feb 27, 2021)

Stringer said:


> What about the ~50% that weren't already taken, is there a list still available somewhere?





for example, i made the following suggestions (and i did check their availability):

lafftale.com (because one piece)

zaruland.com (an oldtimer should understand this one)

girondia.com (japanese for 'debate'+suffix)

torondia.com (ditto)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 27, 2021)

Just keep the original name. We're pretty much used to this site being called NarutoForums at this point, and the site/forum layout suggests that the topic of Naruto is a big part of what makes up this forum anyways

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## JFF (Feb 27, 2021)

girafarig said:


> for example, i made the following suggestions (and i did check their availability):
> 
> lafftale.com (because one piece)
> 
> ...


These were unique names -> That is for use. But fairly unpopular and unknown too. And very complicated.


----------



## JFF (Feb 27, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> Just keep the original name. We're pretty much used to this site being called NarutoForums at this point, and the site/forum layout suggests that the topic of Naruto is a big part of what makes up this forum anyways


The point is gaining more traction. Its not like we lose the old domain. 

Interesting is point here is: Why you think that domain suggestion is not good or another better.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> The point is gaining more traction. Its not like we lose the old domain.
> 
> Interesting is point here is: Why you think that domain suggestion is not good or another better.


NF is the forum's identity/there hasn't been a better name available.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Catamount (Feb 27, 2021)

You gotta be shitting me. Do you really own both animemanga.com and .org? Since 2002?

Also fanverse reads like fanservice. Not exactly the most universal attraction point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 27, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Yes.


Oh man. Owning those names, you should already have better understanding of the community that IS interested in anime and manga.

Anyway, made my point on fanverse. I go thattaway.


----------



## JFF (Feb 27, 2021)

I got some feedback. Great.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 2 | Dislike 1


----------

